# Cervix sign of AF or pregnancy??



## paula181

Hi i wanted to ask whether anyone knew what your cervix should be like in early pregnancy and upcoming AF. I know everyone is different, but im really confused ive googled and got no real answers
Well i am 6 days late on my menses and i checked my cervix today, outta curosity and it was medium height wet and im not sure whether it felt open. I have had a child before vaginally so not sure whether it shuts completely
God i ask a lot of questions
Any info will be greatly recieved


----------



## Pixxie

It's supposed to be high and closed if you are pregnant and low and open if AF is coming. 

Mine has been low, soft and slightly open until about a month ago though! xxx


----------



## paula181

Pixxie said:


> It's supposed to be high and closed if you are pregnant and low and open if AF is coming.
> 
> Mine has been low, soft and slightly open until about a month ago though! xxx

I thought that too but theres no sign of AF yet so unsure :dohh: i am hoping that is not on its way 
Thanks for getting back to me :thumbup:


----------



## Pixxie

Have you not tested yet? xx


----------



## paula181

Yes i got a positive and a negative :/ so thats why im unsure :D i dont want to retest just yet though going to leave it for couple more days :)


----------



## MidnightSun

I used to check my cervix reguarly... when I was due on my period it was medium height and hard.

At about 5dpo it suddenly went very high, so high I could hardly find it and so soft that it took me a while to register what was cervix and what were my vaginal walls. It was very tight shut and had also turned to my back...

I then got my BFP at 10dpo.

I have been told by my GP not to 'cervix fiddle' now I am pregnant though lol

This is a great website if you like anything medical and shows the cervix in various women throught their cycle, in pregnancy, having a smear etc ...(contrains graphic images of cervixes!)...

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/


----------



## srfuca

hi
can anyone please help me. i have an irregular periods problem after my marriage.please help me by telling any medicine or home remedy. 
thanku


----------



## NewMom2be5

Paula, did you find out yet if your positive or did AF come?


----------



## Lou_Lou

Can anyone please help me I'm confused and feel scared. I want to know if I'm pregnant, I was sick on the 22nd November twice and again on the 30th. My period was a day late and lasted as long as it usually does but was lighter than usual. I'm not sure if this is normal or not but the day after my period stopped I've had alot of cm which has only just lightened up but keeps going heavy again. The night I was supposed to ovulate and still to this day I've got lower back pain, my boobs are soooooo sore, I have lower abdominal cramps which are on and off and diarrhoea which when it's normal there's a lot of blood when I wipe like I'm on my period. I'm scared and confused now and want to know if anyone has experienced anything like this before?


----------



## salander

I regulary checked my cervix and it was low around the time my AF should have made an appearance and stayed quite low then i did a test and found out i was pg so the cervix "ideal" went right out of the window for me! Haven't checked it since as i don't want to mess about in there


----------



## claire23rd

hi,

i checked my cervix when i was TTC around AF time regularly, it was high and felt smooth kind of like a nose , i checked again (im 4 weeks pregnant) yesturday and it felt low and wet and a bit bumpy.

Hope this helps:)


----------

